# me and ibs



## noimnot (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey, i'm 22 and i've been living with ibs-d for 4 years now. I've been following this forum for a while now, and today i decided to register.

I know my story isn't that much different from many of your stories, and i'm not a special case, just wanted to share it with you in case you have some advice for me.

When it all started (i dont know why it started) i didn't know what ibs was, i got tested for everything and the doctor, in the end, still didn't know what was causing the D. In the beggining I thought it was anxiety related only, because it does get way worse whenever i have an anxiety attack or when i go out in public (have social phobia), but then i browsed the internet, and i found out it was ibs.

The thing is, nothinh seems to work for me, probiotics, calcium, low fod-map, idk i've tried mostly everything i read in this foruns that i can try, but nothing seems to work. The things i didn't try is what i dont know what it is the brand here (im portuguese, and i can't find some stuff..).

In the begging i just stayed at home like, 7 days a week, 24 hours a day. But i can't work from home, i can't date from home. It's really sad, my boyfriend loves to go for walks or just take the car and drive for hours, and i have to ask him to stay somewhere where i have a bathroom nearby.

This has really made my life worst, and I can get over my anxiety, but when D kicks in (it's been daily, quite a few times a day), i just get more anxious and the D gets worst.

I really don't know how people live with this, I barely eat because I'm afraid and because it hurts also. People actually wonder if i'm annorexic, and all i wanted was to go back to being who i was 4 years ago, before it all started.


----------



## JoyWood78 (Jul 3, 2014)

I've had IBS-A for a year w/ similar symtoms. I registered on this site for some support. I've had a stomach attack while on vacation in the Bahamas w/ my husband.. I'm not sure if it was something I ate but I had to stay in the bathroom for almost half the time we were there. Life can be miserable because everyday I'm afraid of having another stomach attack. My PCP prescribed Xanax for my anxiety/stress which seems to help. But it seems like my attacks are happening on a weekly basis now


----------



## jcrisolo (Jul 9, 2014)

I realized I had ibs last year when I had to go to the bathroom 6 times after drinking coffee. I thought coffee did this to everyone, and I thought everyone was crazy for drinking it! My mom told me this was not normal.
I'm 25 and I realized that I've had ibs-d since I was 16. I can't drink fluid with meals and have to wait 30 minutes afterwards to drink anything. I can't have anything too saucy or spicy. Sometimes chocolate triggers bouts ;(. I can't have whole grains or leafy greens if I'm not next to a toilet that I feel comfortable going to. 
So pretty much white bread, potatoes, tortillas, dairy, and soluble fiber veggies are okay. 
I'm still learning what my body can handle, but it seems like the more processe foods are less likely to go through me quickly. 
Keep tabs of what triggers your tummy, some food make my tummy sensitive for almost two days. Find foods you can eat! And try the no drinking fluids with meals and see if it helps. I've also started taking lactobacillus acidophilus after breakfast and it helps soothe my intestines throughout the day. Im also going to try pineapple enzyme. I hope I helped!


----------



## annap417 (Nov 29, 2013)

Have you considered that maybe you're histamine intolerant? What other tests have you had done?


----------

